# Lady Kingfish Tournament South Padre Felony Charges????



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Just recieved a Call sayin Channel 5 down south reported 7 people are being charged with felony charges in the Lady Kingfish tournament held two weekends ago. I was a Deckhand on a Boat my wife and freinds were fishing on and we did NOT even go to weigh in because we only had 3 of the 4 species In the Tournament. we had Dorado, Bonita and Blackfin but couldn't find a Kingfish to save our lives... Now I'm kinda Wishin we would had made the drive to weigh in what we did have.. Any body have the whole Scoop on these Charges? 
Not sure who it was at all. Supposedly the news said 7 were being charged but didn't give any specifics on participants or otherwise.
What The HayYell??


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

http://www.krgv.com/news/seven-peop...for-allegedly-cheating-in-fishing-tournament/


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

you've got to be kidding me.

Eric give me a call this week. I think we are going to try to put together a 3 day billfish trip mid September.


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't stand cheaters but facing 10 years? Dang, they should give all the earnings back, face a huge fine and be banned from all tournaments with a ton of community service hours! Just my opinion!


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Same reason I quit fishing Bass Tournaments, if they werent tied to a stump, there were a couple of groups obviously pooling there fish to come up with Best 5 Bass. I think THere is some that think its just fishing , and the everybodies doin it mentallity. Lie detectors keep the honest guys honest,and the crooks laughing to the bank.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's terrible hey big pappa we could
Only catch kingfish this season so I was the total opposite if you want kings go to the clay pile


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a black mark on the fishing community. Cheaters and liars are never a good things, oh ya and thieves!! I can not stand none of them.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

If I were the tournament directors I would look into suing those folks and making them pay everyone's money back. Plus what ever else has been said already and more!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the same reason I stopped fishing in events down in that area. I got tired of getting beat by a 4 year old kid with a 27" trout and a 28" red and a nice flounder.. while fishing with a 202... I think this next year I'll start fishing port A events to see if I can get back into it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So how exactly did they cheat?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Cheating*

Cheating use to always happen in TIFT in the late 60s and 70s. Parents would come in with a Jr. fisherman or girl with a Blue Marlin or huge Wahoo,that everyone **** well knew they couldn't reel in.If any of them see this they know who you are.
Terry


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL, I'm not sure*



Chase This! said:


> So how exactly did they cheat?


That's why I posted this. Didn't know who it was and how they were being charged. Hopefully someone can post up more detailed information. But Dang I'll be Whizzed if our three fish could have been in the Money and we decided not to even go to the weigh-in because we Knew at least a few would come in with all four species.
the fish on the hit list were:
1. Kingfish
2. Blackfin Tuna
3. Bonita
4. Dorado


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

rambunctious said:


> Cheating use to always happen in TIFT in the late 60s and 70s. Parents would come in with a Jr. fisherman or girl with a Blue Marlin or huge Wahoo,that everyone **** well knew they couldn't reel in.If any of them see this they know who you are.
> Terry


Reeling in fish is just that... reeling. We call the person in the chair the "winder". If you have a descent captain, and a cooperative fish, it doesn't take much more than turning the handle. My sister's first billfish was 550 lbs. Her biggest fish before that was like a 15 lbs king. Heck she caught a 20 lb dolphin right after that blue, and was like, "wow, that dolphin kicked my butt." We didn't give her much relief because we saw it was just a small meat fish.

In the fishing world, if you didn't witness the "should be impossible", then you shouldn't doubt it. Just my opinion, because I've seen some stuff that sounds impossible.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Fishaway said:


> I can't stand cheaters but *facing 10 years*? Dang, they should give all the earnings back, face a huge fine and be banned from all tournaments with a ton of community service hours! Just my opinion!


Fraud is serious. How much money did others pay to fish this tournament? It is alot more than the prize amount. People that are stealing and taking advantage of others need to face prison time. I find this person to be more appalling and more deserving of prison time than say a person involved with drug charges.


----------



## Wigy (Nov 8, 2007)

It was for the inshore division of LKT.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Didnt I see someone posting pics of their fish on here?Sucks that people don't play on the same playing field! Glad they got caught.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*That makes me feel better with our decision NOT to go to Weigh In.*



Wigy said:


> It was for the inshore division of LKT.


Just remember Guys...This is the U.S. and our Court System say's Innocent UNTIL Proven Guilty. I'll wait for the Outcome but it Really Doesn't Affect Us Offshore Participants. Now the Girls won't Pound Me and The Capt'n for Not goin to Weigh-In..


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

that's pathetic


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Wigy said:


> It was for the inshore division of LKT.


I think you might be right. Reds 'n' specks most likely, mebbe flounder.

Recently the Texas Legislature passed a law making it a felony crime to cheat during an official fishing tournament in the State o' Texas.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you offer pay money, people are gonna cheat, sad fact.

very easy without boat cks prior to leaving and multiple port entries to weigh in.

only way to slow it down is to polygraph and fine the perps.,

*IF,* this is true info., this is premeditated theft of money from the true winner, should be delt with as such.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if you offer pay money, people are gonna cheat, sad fact.
> 
> very easy without boat cks prior to leaving and multiple port entries to weigh in.
> 
> ...


Poly graph is the only way..Otherwise it won't stop other people from fishing for the "paid entree" and giving them the prize winning fish while out on the water


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

BIG PAPPA said:


> That's why I posted this. Didn't know who it was and how they were being charged. Hopefully someone can post up more detailed information. But Dang I'll be Whizzed if our three fish could have been in the Money and we decided not to even go to the weigh-in because we Knew at least a few would come in with all four species.
> the fish on the hit list were:
> 1. Kingfish
> 2. Blackfin Tuna
> ...


Big Pappa,
I am pretty sure they were fishing in the bay division and not the offshore division.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

We talked to a game warden at the Mansfield jetties who my friend knew, he was involved in the arrest and said the guy had been bragging that they were going to win to people all week! Then someone blew the whistle. Not the smartest fella I guess.
But I thought it was during the American Petroleum Institute tournament this past weekend. I prolly misunderstood, but it would be sad if that occurred in both tourneys.


----------



## HHH (Feb 11, 2010)

SPI tournament = Best cheater wins. Always has been that way.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Get real. SPI is no different than any other money tourney in the world. Money can bring out the worst in people everywhere!


----------



## Wigy (Nov 8, 2007)

As stated earlier it was the bay division and the species in question is flounder. Turned in fish they didn't catch.

There is a new law in affect about cheating in tournaments, the felony charges have to do with the amount of money won, over $9,999.99

Second place winner will end up taking the first place winnings when it is all said and done.

No one has been convicted yet so lets wait till the outcome before jumping to conclusions.

Moral= DON"T CHEAT! & If you think you have winning fish weigh them in regardless of what you have heard.

I have personal not weighed fish thinking I lost and really would have won, that is only my fault not the other guys.:headknock


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

One member of said fishing team was given a polygraph and passed! Case was made by too much "wispering/bragging" by fishing captain! Could this be the same fishing team that was caught doing some shady stuff in the ShallowSport Tournament some 3-4 yrs ago! How bout some scoup Shallow Gal?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Law*



Swells said:


> I think you might be right. Reds 'n' specks most likely, mebbe flounder.
> 
> Recently the Texas Legislature passed a law making it a felony crime to cheat during an official fishing tournament in the State o' Texas.


This is true but even before this particular law there have been cases that were prosecuted under the charge of theft by fraud. Some people will never learn! Gater


----------



## Wigy (Nov 8, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> One member of said fishing team was given a polygraph and passed! Case was made by too much "wispering/bragging" by fishing captain! Could this be the same fishing team that was caught doing some shady stuff in the ShallowSport Tournament some 3-4 yrs ago! How bout some scoup Shallow Gal?


Not the same team


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I hate to see a couple of vatos who bought a doormat founder up by Mansfield ruin it for the Ladies Kingfish Tourney, which was always the week after the men went out for the TIFT. The idea was to catch the biggest in categories for kingfish, blackfin tuna, bonito (hehe) and offshore fish like that including Mahi-Mahi. Your know, bluewater offshore fishin'. The men all had to be deck apes or designated drivers and you couldn't touch a pole when the wimmins were fighting a fish - we had strict rules. Lemme tell you, the offshore stuff is pretty clean. Them inshore fishermen are a bunch of liars.


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

fishinguy said:


> Fraud is serious. How much money did others pay to fish this tournament? It is alot more than the prize amount. People that are stealing and taking advantage of others need to face prison time. I find this person to be more appalling and more deserving of prison time than say a person involved with drug charges.


Yes I would agree!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

riversnooker said:


> We talked to a game warden at the Mansfield jetties who my friend knew, he was involved in the arrest and said the guy had been bragging that they were going to win to people all week! Then someone blew the whistle. Not the smartest fella I guess.
> But I thought it was during the American Petroleum Institute tournament this past weekend. I prolly misunderstood, but it would be sad if that occurred in both tourneys.


One of the parties that reported them was pre-fishing for the API tournament and saw them make the exchange with other boat for a flounder in Arroya City. They also were stopped earlier in the day and the game warden that checked them thought their fish looked questionable. Meaning they didn't look to be caught that morning. Rumor has it that the boat captain rolled over on everyone for a deal. I hope they take his captains license away, just my opinion....
This fishing team has won more than this tournament... Looks like their bad decision making might of finally caught up with them.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a felony if over 10K in an "official" tournament. What is "Official"


----------



## Wigy (Nov 8, 2007)

So it turns out they were not even the winning team, they were 4th place. The tournament holders had a conflict with them in the past and still hold a vendetta against the group. They have all past a polygraph and were the only team that was polygraphed. 1st, 2nd and 3rd place was not even questioned. There was money won Calcutta but that is all side betting and the state is trying to press charges for this. Here is the catch if the state press charges for it then, the state is saying it is okay with gambling which is illegal in the state of Texas. You can see the catch 22 here. The word from the game wardens is they have no way to discredit the fish in question. The fish game warden inspected earlier in the day was 5 inches larger than the 16" fish weighed in. I would hope that Game wardens no the difference between 16" and 20 plus inches.

The real question is when does then accusing and slander end. We do live in a country of innocent until prove guilty, right?


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Wigy said:


> The fish game warden inspected earlier in the day was 5 inches larger than the 16" fish weighed in.


Wonder why they didnt weigh the big one? If your gonna cheat, may as well go big


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*exactly...*

I posted this thread with a Very open Mind and DID say Innocent UNTIL PROVEN Guilty..There were Some Issues here you did not mention. There Were "7" involved. And a Guide with Captains License who "Confessed" to the Charge's. You Cannot Press Charges Until the Money Changes Hands.
We Will wait on the outcome. But there was a Flounder that Changed Boats in Arroya that was witnessed as well. Once again this is 2cnd hand Info, but thus far has been Accurate as well. It was NOT the Committe that Blew the Whistle either. They were Merely the ones Informed of what was happening. So the polygraph I would assume would be due to "Probable Cause" in this situation.


----------



## Wigy (Nov 8, 2007)

angler_joe said:


> Wonder why they didnt weigh the big one? If your gonna cheat, may as well go big


The big flounder was randomly check by GW on the boat down south. This was the boat that was accused of giving the fish to the team in the tournament.

The team boat included- Captain, Aunt, Sister and boyfriend.
Other boat- Captain (the one talking) father, friend.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

They tied for first in the calcutta, lost by 5/8" in length. Registered team was Captain, sister, aunt, daughter, friend. I'm not accusing anyone, just clarifying.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I posted this thread with a Very open Mind and DID say Innocent UNTIL PROVEN Guilty..There were Some Issues here you did not mention. There Were "7" involved. And a Guide with Captains License who "Confessed" to the Charge's. You Cannot Press Charges Until the Money Changes Hands.
> We Will wait on the outcome. But there was a Flounder that Changed Boats in Arroya that was witnessed as well. Once again this is 2cnd hand Info, but thus far has been Accurate as well. It was NOT the Committe that Blew the Whistle either. They were Merely the ones Informed of what was happening. So the polygraph I would assume would be due to "Probable Cause" in this situation.


 it could be charged as attempted fraud or conspiracy to commit fraud, lieither way they are liars and cheats and don't deserve to even be fishing in the beautiful waters. They prob over bag limit and undersize too. IDK, i get all ruffled up when this poop happens..


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

*LKT "Alleged" Cheaters Full Names*

http://www.themonitor.com/news/south-63234-caught-suspects.html

LKT

"Alleged" Cheaters names in full link:

These people have been "allegedly" cheating in Tournaments for years....they allegedly keep a lawyer "relative/friend" in the parking lot to serve anyone calling them cheaters a defamation suite.

:hairout:


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

They were 4th in Trout, BUT 1st runner up Bay Grande Champion and almost took 1st in the LKT boat Calcutta with the same weight as the winning team....the Alleged Cheaters have Allegedly taken over $50,000 from different tournaments over the last 3 years...

You take enough Xanex and you can pass any polygraph...Alleged Cheaters should have their fishing license revoked for life.


----------



## Redfishhole (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.themonitor.com/news/south-63234-caught-suspects.html

..The alleged CHEATERS "Andrina Cavazos" and "David Garcia" noted in, The Brownsville Herald and The Monitor, were allegedly caught cheating on their spouses and having an affair with each other last year and now they are allegedly accused of "CHEATING" once again!! How ironic....Can't CHEAT Karma! Haha. They get what they deserve!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

*7 suspects caught in alleged fishing tourney fraud*
August 23, 2012

_Valley Morning Star_
SOUTH PADRE ISLAND - Seven people who participated in the Ladies Kingfish Tournament were arrested this week on allegations that they cheated in the fishing competition, authorities said.

A game warden said four women participating as a team and three others engaged in a fraud to enter a fish in the tournament that had not been caught during the competition. The team won second place in a side bet called a "Calcutta" competition, with a prize of about $5,000, Game Warden Jason Duke said.

Arrested Sunday on a state jail felony charge of "fraud in a fishing tournament" were Stacy M. McMillen, 31, of Laguna Vista; Judith C. Schroder, 56, of Lyford; Jose M. Cavazos, 67, of Combes; Jose "Meme" Cavazos, 33, of Combes; David Lynn Garcia, 39, of Bulverde; Andrina M. Cavazos, 31, of Combes; and Ada P. Guijarro, 45, of Laguna Vista, authorities said.

McMillen, Schroder, Guijarro and Andrina Cavazos were entered in the tournament as a team that called itself Nice Tails, Duke said.

Officials of the South Padre Island Chamber of Commerce, which sponsored the Ladies Kingfish Tournament from Aug. 9 to Aug. 11, did not return repeated calls from a reporter on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Bonds were set at $10,000 for McMillen; $5,000 for "Meme" Cavazos; and $2,000 each for Schroder, Jose Cavazos, Garcia, Andrina Cavazos, and Guijarro.

The cases have been turned over to the Cameron County District Attorney's Office, Precinct 1 Justice of the Peace Bennie Ochoa said, adding "The DA might change the charges or just send them on to the grand jury."

Here is video of five of the accused, in court. One looks like a captain, he's wearing Columbia Wear anyway.

http://www.krgv.com/news/7-people-f...for-allegedly-cheating-in-fishing-tournament/


----------



## ochapa (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.gofishn.com/gofishn/7-ch...-kingfish-tournament-with-2-6-pound-flounder/

Andrina Cavazos, you'll always be a CHEATER and a THEIF!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Do any of them have their papers!!??


----------

